# Sir Vape Juice



## Sir Vape

Coming soon ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 14833
> 
> 
> Coming soon ....



Oooooooo 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

L


Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 14833
> 
> 
> Coming soon ....


Looks great

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice guys... 

Rocket producing for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Think I might as well go and work for @Sir Vape seeing that all my cash go's to him anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

"NOMNESS"

Classic @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> "NOMNESS"
> 
> Classic @Sir Vape !


Think @ET can expect some royalties for the use of NOM! Sure he will take it in joose format.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

i also accept mastercard, visa and cute girls phone numbers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## WHITELABEL

That's quality man, can't wait to try 'em!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Yeah guys this is a long time in the making and testing etc. And i am sure you okes are gonna love this stuff. If not no problem just more NOM NOM for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi

Just in time for xmas bonus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Rudi said:


> Just in time for xmas bonus



@Rudi What bonus its all coming to us HE HE HE HE HE  Nah just joking but i am sure you will love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

BigGuy said:


> @Rudi What bonus its all coming to us HE HE HE HE HE  Nah just joking but i am sure you will love it.


It's funny 'cause it's true!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi

lol Bet i will... but yea looks like i will be spending it all this year on vapegear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rudi

And just a reminder getting married next year and i dont accept money gifts unless its vapestore giftcards

Anyways nice one on the new juice line! cant wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks guys. Look forward to sharing them with you. Its because of you guys and this forum that this little dream of ours is happening. That's something we will never forget. You

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 14833
> 
> 
> Coming soon ....


Dont want to be a buzz killer but November only has 30 days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi

01/12/2014 =

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesomeness @Sir Vape and @BigGuy! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ha ha befok it does. Long day bro. Oh well!!! It comes out the on the 30th then

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

A little tease of what is coming. We present Sir Vape Juice peeps

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice bottle/label.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm almost scared to ask... price?


----------



## Noddy

That looks very good!


----------



## annemarievdh

Sir Vape said:


> A little tease of what is coming. We present Sir Vape Juice peeps
> View attachment 15734



It looks like it could be nomie 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> A little tease of what is coming. We present Sir Vape Juice peeps
> View attachment 15734


Great looking bottle, looks very classy


----------



## BigGuy

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm almost scared to ask... price?



@r0gue z0mbie Dont be scared we don't bite.........................................................HARD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BigGuy said:


> @r0gue z0mbie Dont be scared we don't bite.........................................................HARD.



Lol!


----------



## BigGuy

@r0gue z0mbie What have you come to expect from us at Sir VAPE, so when you ask the question "scared to ask the price" shouldn't you rather be saying. "these boys are gonna blow our socks off AGAIN!!! - i hope" . Now if you said that I would have to say to you. Yes fine SIR we are gonna blow your socks off alright, but i aint saying anything else till launch day. Because the HOBBIT says if i give anymore hints or if i let the cat out the bag he is going to go to his garage and get his ladder out so that he can slap me in the face.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice man, I look forward to it.

I'll try not to break anything, so I don't need to replace MORE hardware instead of spending money on good juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Now that is an awesome looking bottle. Well done Sir Vape. Holding thumbs that there is a good tobacco flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

That bottle looks awesome. Well done so far....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Looks awesome @Sir Vape & @BigGuy! Can't wait to try the nomness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

More local juice....marvelous  Looking forward to it.

That packaging rivals (and dare I say, exceeds) even the best looking imported stuff, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi

Dam that somma looks tasty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

That Sir is a stunning bottle & label

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

looks good guys. ill be anxiously waiting for 30 Nov then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

free3dom said:


> More local juice....marvelous  Looking forward to it.
> 
> That packaging rivals (and dare I say, exceeds) even the best looking imported stuff, well done



@free3dom This is a *international* juice made for us by a master mixer in the USA for SIR VAPE dude. it has been a few months in the planning and has now become a reality that after all those months of testing they have finally sent us our first 5 flavors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @free3dom This is a *international* juice made for us by a master mixer in the USA for SIR VAPE dude. it has been a few months in the planning and has now become a reality that after all those months of testing they have finally sent us our first 5 flavors.



if you need some assistance with testing id be happy to help


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq Testing done but we do need someone to make coffee and tea (we pay in juice)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Well done Hobbit aka @Sir Vape !!! Now just to taste the joose 

You are aware there's a bakery in Vape Town with the same name and even a mention in the Urban Dictionary 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Nom-ness

https://www.facebook.com/TheNomness

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq Testing done but we do need someone to make coffee and tea (we pay in juice)



@BigGuy then tea minion it is


----------



## Paulie

Wow thats a great bottle and presentation!! Well done guys! this is proudly South African! ding ding preorders? haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

BigGuy said:


> @free3dom This is a *international* juice made for us by a master mixer in the USA for SIR VAPE dude. it has been a few months in the planning and has now become a reality that after all those months of testing they have finally sent us our first 5 flavors.



Great stuff...so "the book will match it's cover" 

I'm sure the testing was quite nerve wrecking at times, waiting for the next testers to arrive from far far away - I hope you didn't use SAPO


----------

